# Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra) Aggression.



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I have about 7 small Cichlids in my 10 gallon just added 3 today to equal 7. They are small like 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches. All the other fish seem to tolerate each other fine, but the cobalt blue dude is just running the tank he chases all the other fish, even the ones that are slightly bigger than him. Any pointers to get him to calm down. I was going to try to over crowd him but dont think I have enough fish to do that, also dont know if thats the best avenue. I have 2 decnt holy rocks on either side of the tank and some plants to obstuct line of sight.

Help before I either take him back or flush his sorry ass!! hehe


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Well your post is going to get a ton of criticism. Just a heads up.

You need a different tank. There isn't 1 kind of cichlid that will work in 10 gallon tank, except for shell dwellers (tangs). That is your problem - there isn't anything else you can do.


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea I am upgrading to a 35 gal soon as my buddie gets back in town. so this 10 is just a temp thing for another week or so. So what your saying is when I get a bigger tank all this aggression will go away?


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

35 gallons won't even be enough. it would help if you could provide a complete species list so others could let you know the size tank, and fish that will and will not work together


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The callainos alone will need a minimum of a 55gal tank, so as already said, the 35gal tank is much too small for these species. Depending on what other species you have in there, that tank size may have to be even larger.


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

I understand that I need a bigger tank but do you guys think I need a 55 gal at the moment while the fish are much smaller? I was planning on upgrading tank size as the fish grew. Or is my train of thinking way off the track?


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I would say your thinking is "slightly off". Not to offend you, but it is probably best to approach getting the correct tank - or whatever the biggest tank you can afford - and then stock it according to what the tank can hold (not buy fish first, and adjust tanks).

If you can get a 55 you'll be fine. If you have a 30 gallon, it isn't a ton larger than a 10 gallon footprint wise (the area on the bottom) so really, only a small species will work longterm in a 30 gallon - Cynotilapia species... some shell dwellers, a small harem of demasoni and yellow labs might work.

Shoot for a 55 gallon tank if at all possible.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

gbleeker said:


> If you can get a 55 you'll be fine.


assuming the OP has species that will work out long term in a 55... say he has auratus, bumblebees, kenyi, or some of the bigger haps that can reach 1 to 1 1/2 feet plus ... a 55 gallon still wouldn't be enough...



eL Chupy said:


> it would help if you could provide a complete species list so others could let you know the size tank, and fish that will and will not work together...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You "overcrowded" the tank when you added your second fish.

Can you take all of these fish back to the LFS? There is really no need to try to identify what you have. If they are all from Lake Malawi, they aren't going to work out long term in this tank or a 35G.

Please do not flush the fish. It isn't their fault that you put them in a tank this size.

Kim


----------



## Beaglegirl (Sep 23, 2005)

It is a shame he isn't closer
I'd be quick to give the cobalts a good home  They are some of my favorites. it would sadden me to think someone could flush them 
I don't often have aggression problems with my fish. I've taken in fish that have been aggressive in other tanks and have done well in mine. I'm not bragging, I just think unhappy fish are aggressive!

Also, since someone already warned this poster there were nerdy fish people like me...
tip---, research every fish before you bring it home... Set up the tank, then buy the fish.
Buying fish before a tank is like buying a horse before you have a barn. It isn't fair to the animal. 
Sorry if my post seems judgemental, but get over it. It is. Trust me, there are people that are even more grumpy that will leave posts worse than mine!


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

Update bought a 90 gallon tank and all is well even got a female holding now I have to read up on that dammit!!
hehe

I knew my post would get some negative responces but got some good feed back as well thanks to all that responded


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

Update bought a 90 gallon tank and all is well even got a female holding now I have to read up on that dammit!!
hehe

I knew my post would get some negative responces but got some good feed back as well thanks to all that responded


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome, Pics will always calm the soul of an upset fish nerd.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new tank!

I wouldn't consider the responses negative, just necessary! :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

SMOKIN said:


> Update bought a 90 gallon tank and all is well even got a female holding now I have to read up on that dammit!!
> hehe
> 
> I knew my post would get some negative responces but got some good feed back as well thanks to all that responded


Thats what I call a rebound! Good job taking the advise offered, Now look at all the room they got!


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

I had to put the femal in the 10 gallon for the babies sake!! Dam this little hobbie was for my young son but man i got some loot into this now! With the 90 gallon all the fish are getting along. I got one fish that will case the others but they arent killing my pleco's anymore :thumb:


----------

